# DBZ Characters Drawn By Kishimoto! ( and other pop. manga/anime)



## ~Uchiha Itachi~ (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is the direct link to DBZ characters drawn by Kishimoto!

Gamerabaenre


Here is the full page with drawings of DBZ by artists such as the artist of Bleach.

Gamerabaenre


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 21, 2007)

Last link doesn't work, but I certainly did like the Kishimoto-style DBZ characters. I wasn't too fond of the original animator's style. Kishimoto makes it almost bearable.


----------



## Hubbahubba (Feb 21, 2007)

both down but I'm anxious to see it


----------



## Mugiwara Luffy (Feb 21, 2007)

The links worked for me


----------



## 2citynaruto (Feb 21, 2007)

Oda's Goku really looks like Luffy.


----------



## Shinji (Feb 21, 2007)

I like how Kubo creator of bleach, drew the DBZ charcters; piccolo looked aweome with the sadistic grin.


----------



## R_Lee86 (Feb 21, 2007)

This is old, about two or three years. But yeah theyre nice.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 21, 2007)

Best ones in my opinion


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 21, 2007)

Not bad at all.

In fact, Bulma is easily an improvement on the original.


----------



## Woodrokiro (Feb 21, 2007)

I like Kishimoto's version alot. It's been too long since I've seen DBZ, I kinda miss it...


----------



## Batman (Feb 21, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## Danny (Feb 22, 2007)

kishimotos makes krillian look like a rapist


----------



## Maverick (Feb 22, 2007)

He makes them look way more realistic.  I like it.


----------



## Moonraker_One (Feb 22, 2007)

If only I could get such drawings out of my Tourette syndrome addled hands...


----------



## Blood_Senbon (Feb 22, 2007)

you can tell its kishis drawings because of his style


----------



## durtycheese (Feb 22, 2007)

thsoe look great.


----------



## lo-blo (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow! It was really interesting to see different mangaka's renderings of DBZ characters. And what a great way to pay tribute to Akira Toriyama!


What a great find! Thanks for sharing the links, ~Uchiha Itachi~. *reps!*


----------



## King (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah, they do look great and they do look a little similar to Akira's but I like Akira's version better.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 22, 2007)

Favorite one by Yashihiro Kano
And Oda's does look just like Luffy


----------



## Fang (Feb 22, 2007)

Akira Toriyama is probably the greatest influential Japanese manga author in the last twenty years due to the sheer amount of influence his mangas have left on others.


----------



## Uzumaki (Feb 22, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> Last link doesn't work, but I certainly did like the Kishimoto-style DBZ characters. *I wasn't too fond of the original animator's style. *Kishimoto makes it almost bearable.


 
Dont say that!  My total drawing style is made out of how Akiryama paints


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Feb 22, 2007)

awesome find! I found Kishi's style of the DBZ characters, but never seen the rest, once again good find!


----------



## Cuivreries (Feb 22, 2007)

_A fitting tribute for a mangaka legend. Kishimoto's version is terrific, and I like the perspective that was used._


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2007)

I kind of liked the Hellsing Roshi.

However, Kishi owned them all.


----------



## USC#1 (Feb 23, 2007)

wow cool fine


----------



## Noctrine (Feb 23, 2007)

I love Kishimoto's art style when compared to Toriyama.

However for what Dragon Ball originally was, it was Toriyama for the win. It was all just a throwback to Chrono Cross. Now that we have Naruto, Kishi's style will of course prevail.

I don't really know, but Dragon Quest doesn't seem to be that interesting to me. But Blue Dragon looks nice.

Also, Toriyama's style looks really nice when turned into videogames. I am still waiting to see Kishi's work show in 3D how it really could be.


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Feb 24, 2007)

Kishimoto's Goku looks like Naruto, and Oda's looks like Luffy. Kubo's drawing looks great, but it has too much of the Bleach style. Although I wish Kubo had done the original DBZ. It would have been awesome. 
It's really fun to see other artists draw DB characters in their styles.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2007)

I have that DBZ book that hase these, but I didn't know that one was kishi's.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 24, 2007)

Kishi's Goku actually does look like Naruto. I like his style but Akira will alway win on top. Kubo's drawing of Piccolo looks very evil and Vegeta looks like Renji...and Oda's too much of Luffy.


----------



## Saya (Feb 24, 2007)

Oda's Goku looks like Luffy.
I liked Arina's Chichi. She looks cute.
Kubo's Trunks reminds me of Asano, lawlzorz.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 24, 2007)

Heh adding a new spin on an old favorite eh. I was pretty impressed by thos pictures but personally I liked Kubos the most since it just looked awsome XD.


----------



## BossofBosses (Feb 24, 2007)

Kishi did a good job on these, especially the bulma.


----------



## Spell (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for the links. Goku looks like Naruto with black hair. XD


----------



## Kazuma-Kiriyu (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice find man, amd goku kinda does look like naruto


----------



## Ebonystar (May 23, 2008)

The 2nd link doesn't seem to be working for me either.

Are there more than those other two posted?
If anyone could post the rest here out of the goodness of their hearts it'd be much appreciated.  (rep?anyone?)


----------



## Vangelis (May 23, 2008)

Bulma looks better when Kishi draws her.


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (May 23, 2008)

Interesting


----------



## Sasuke (May 23, 2008)

Spectacular. x]


----------



## Levithian (May 23, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Best ones in my opinion



*The second ones not to bad.*


----------



## Ebonystar (May 23, 2008)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> *The second ones not to bad.*



*gets hopes up but no wish does not come true* You guys are so mean.


----------



## Ashiya (May 23, 2008)

There are all awesome tributes.


----------



## Aishiteru (May 23, 2008)

lo-blo said:


> Wow! It was really interesting to see different mangaka's renderings of DBZ characters. And what a great way to pay tribute to Akira Toriyama!
> 
> 
> What a great find! Thanks for sharing the links, ~Uchiha Itachi~. *reps!*



I agree. <3


----------



## PlayStation (May 24, 2008)

I like all of them,expecially Kishi's one


----------



## raininggemini (May 24, 2008)

Kubo and Kishi's are great~!


----------



## MS81 (Mar 18, 2009)

where's the kubo version??


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow the characters look more realistic, wish DBZ was still going on.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 18, 2009)

Well that's interesting. I'd never seen that before.

I'm not surprised that he'd draw it though, since he's such a fan of DBZ.

If I had just seen the pic randomly though I wouldn't think Kishi drew it off the top of my head.


----------



## Grape (Mar 18, 2009)

Working link

searching 4chan


----------



## Izumi (Mar 18, 2009)

Kishi's a DBZ fan. Go kishi~~ 
they're nice, btw.


----------



## Spork Ninja (Mar 18, 2009)

Seen this before, really cool.

The second one with Bulma is not drawn by Kishimoto, though. It's drawn by Kentaro Yubuki.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Mar 18, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> Working link
> 
> Kelly (Kanata)



Holy shit, that doesn't even look like Trunks anymore.


----------



## TLCgurl5 (Mar 18, 2009)

all the dragon ball art <3 all the different styles that the artist did are awesome 

makes me wanna go watch DragonBall all over again


----------



## Angel (Mar 18, 2009)

That was cool. I liked the 1st link of Goku and Krillin. Kishi did a good job.


----------



## TSC (Mar 20, 2009)

Yusuke Murata's my favorite. Made Bulma look like a sexy bombshell.


----------



## Glued (Mar 20, 2009)

What the Hell, Yagi made a tribute!! Norihiro Yagi watched dragonball? Neither Angel Dentetsu nor Claymore seem to have any Dragonball influence.


----------



## Cochise (Mar 20, 2009)

I love Oda's Goku, and the nice little message he put at the bottum.

Kubo's  probably has the best rendering, Kenpachi as Piccolo. Awesome.


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 20, 2009)

^I really don't see anything great about Oda's goku. That's clearly Luffy with longer hair. 

I liked Murata, Kentaro and Kubo's the best.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 20, 2009)

Everyone loves DragonBall.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 20, 2009)

i loved the kishi drawings of dbz they are cool



in kubo's version trunks looks like aizen with blue hair


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 21, 2009)

Naruto and Minato said:


> i loved the kishi drawings of dbz they are cool
> 
> 
> 
> in kubo's version trunks looks like aizen with blue hair



KENPACILO! :WOW


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 21, 2009)

kubo's vegeta looks like kazuya mishima from tekken


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Mar 21, 2009)

I think Kishimoto's and Yabuki Kentaro's are the best.  Goku looks like Rito in Kentaro's.  Oda should've put more effort into not drawing Luffy, but even with the Luffyness it's still good.  Don't really care much for Kubo's.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Mar 21, 2009)

they are childish


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 22, 2009)

Kubo did a bang-up job, as did Oda. Eyeshield 21's mangaka also did a great job on Bulma.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 22, 2009)

They´re all pretty good but the best by far is the Eyeshield 21 guy.

My beef with Kubo and Oda´s is that they just inserted their characters in Dragon Ball Z clothes. they´re well drawn but isn´t very original.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2009)

I like Kishis its probably number 3 to me, but for some reason Krilins lack of nose only bothers me in his work


----------



## YukiKaze (Mar 23, 2009)

Is it me or does Black Cat-Bulma look alot like Haruna from To-LOVE-Ru (her face) 

Eyeshield-Bulma,Tengen Toppa Yoko much? xD


----------

